# What cities rolling out HR24's on "Connected Home" upgrade?



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Besides the original four test markets, what other cities (installers) have exhausted their supply of HR20, HR21, HR22, and HR23 receivers and are now supplying/replacing with HR24 HD DVR's for the DECA/HRV connected home upgrade?

Please indicate either the city or market where you received a HR24.

I am looking to do the upgrade, but like others I am waiting for the latest and greatest technology in the HR24.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

codespy said:


> Besides the original four test markets, what other cities (installers) have exhausted their supply of HR20, HR21, HR22, and HR23 receivers and are now supplying/replacing with HR24 HD DVR's for the DECA/HRV connected home upgrade?
> 
> Please indicate either the city or market where you received a HR24.
> 
> I am looking to do the upgrade, but like others I am waiting for the latest and greatest technology in the HR24.


Supplies of HR20/21/22/23 will never be exhausted until they are added to the scrap list and not refurbed any longer. Expect that to be at least 5 years from now.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I got an HR24 in the Trenton, NJ area (between Philly and NYC)


----------



## rtstephn (Feb 11, 2006)

I got the hr24 and h24 here in Atlanta. My installer said they were "exclusively" using the 24 for MRV.

BTW, my installer was excellent. He said he had been installing for D* for 8 years. Definitely knew his stuff....


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

codespy said:


> I am looking to do the upgrade, but like others I am waiting for the latest and greatest technology in the HR24.


The _only_ way to *guarantee* that you'll get the Hx24 boxes you want is to purchase them yourself (e.g., from Solid Signal). If you're a long-time customer, perhaps you can get a CSR (or Retention) to credit some or all of the cost.

Just because Hx24s have been seen in your area doesn't mean you'll get one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All markets have supplies of HR24... they are targeted to MRV installs and upgrades at this time.

There is no guarantee though, that you will get any specific model.
However, the chances of getting an HR20 is smaller then any of the other models.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I am in Southern California - Diamond Bar and I received 3 hr24s. I was getting a complete overhaul from SD to HD + MRV.

My installer said on installs like mine they are only using HR24s.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Got the Hr24-500 with MRV install in Melbourne, FL (Orlando office).


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got 2 last night on my upgrade but I live in Denver which I think was a test market. I was told this they were supposedly used with all new/upgades to whole home.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone in the Milwaukee area getting HR24's?


----------



## jstutman (May 27, 2010)

Joplin, Mo area

Installer from Columbia, carries only H24 and HR24. Springfield,Mo office does not have stock of any recievers except for above as far as HD. As per tech


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

I had just gotten an HR24 as an upgrade for my R10. The installer recognized that the R10 was an owned unit and didn't take it -- all the more to probably sell on eBay or something. I'm amazed at the speed difference.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hudson Valley, NY

My installer (Halstead Communications) said they haven't received anything but HR24's for the past few weeks, and that's all they had in the warehouse.


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Hudson Valley, NY
> 
> My installer (Halstead Communications) said they haven't received anything but HR24's for the past few weeks, and that's all they had in the warehouse.


For the once or twice an installer was here over the past 10+ yrs. Halstead Communications sounds right. 
I hope when I see them in a couple of weeks they bring 3-5 of em, I been kinda worried about what they had avail. up here. This is good news!!


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

I received 2 H24s and 1 HR24 as part of my connected home upgrade in Austin, TX. The installer said that the Austin warehouse only had and was ordering 24s.


----------



## 311Man (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it true the only way to get MRV is with professional installation?


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

311Man said:


> Is it true the only way to get MRV is with professional installation?


I'm currently set up using my home network and ethernet, just like everyone who did the beta. Some change it, some don't.
It works great for me but I'm having the DirecTV install done anyway.

A ton of other more relevent threads on how to do it if you choose this path.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

311Man said:


> Is it true the only way to get MRV is with professional installation?


In order to have a supported setup, yes. If you manage to get the components needed for a DECA setup and install it yourself, you can have MRV turned on in an unsupported mode. That means that if anything goes wrong with how MRV is working and possibly other issues, DirecTV might request you to completely uninstall your add-ons in order to diagnose any issues.

- Merg


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Bump-

For those in Milwaukee/Waukesha area......have the HR24's made their way in or are techs still providing everything less than?

Got a scheduled upgrade for this Friday. DirecTV could not give me installer/dispatch information when I ordered.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I has an HR21 swapped out for an HR24-500 in my DECA/SWM/MRV Upgrade Install and everything is working Great!!!

The Installer did not hook up everything exactly right and I had to Troubleshoot my Problems and Tweak my Installation until I got everything just right.

Now Everything Is Working Swimmingly!!! :lol:


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Just did the upgrade last week. Got an HR24 and an H24. Very Pleased!


----------

